# Buffalo Fried Deviled Eggs



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

https://www.simplemost.com/recipe-buffalo-fried-deviled-eggs-will-bring-touch-class-party/

Buffalo Fried Deviled Eggs

Deviled eggs are the quintessential hors d'oeuvres for any classy affair, but things should be relaxed and fun.

These eggs are crispy, creamy and chock-full of buffalo flavor! After frying your whites you'll think, why have I never done this before?! It gives these delicious morsels an unbelievable texture.

Ingredients:

For eggs:
8 eggs
2 tablespoons ranch dip & dressing mix
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon celery, finely chopped, plus more for garnish
1 tablespoon fresh parsley, chopped

For frying:
1/3 cup breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon Buffalo Wing Sauce Seasoning
2 eggs
1 tablespoon heavy cream
Vegetable oil, for frying

For the Buffalo Wing Sauce Seasoning:
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tablespoons mustard powder
2 tablespoons cayenne
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup paprika
2 tablespoons black peppercorns
1/4 cup turbinado sugar
1/4 cup cumin seeds

Directions:

For the seasoning:
Mix them all up in a bowl.

For the eggs:
Place eggs in a large saucepan and cover by at least an inch with cold water. Bring to a rolling boil then remove from heat and let sit, covered, for 15 minutes. Drain and transfer eggs to a large bowl of ice water to cool. Peel eggs and slice in half lengthwise. Scoop yolks into a small bowl and place whites on a paper towel-lined plate. Mix yolks with remaining ingredients until well blended.

For the frying:
Combine bread crumbs and seasoning in a shallow bowl. Whisk eggs and cream together in another shallow bowl. Place flour in a third shallow bowl. Place at least an inch of vegetable oil in a medium saucepan and heat to 350 degrees. Dip each egg white half in flour, then egg, then breadcrumbs. Drop 4 or 5 coated eggs at a time into the oil for a few minutes until golden brown. Remove with a slotted spoon and place on a paper towel-lined plate to drain. Once all eggs are fried, top each with 1 teaspoon (or so) of deviled egg filling and sprinkle with celery and parsley.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I never knew buffalos laid eggs.You learn something new here every day.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll bet you didn't know that DEVILS laid eggs, either, did ya?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the giggle!


----------

